# Betta with severe finrot



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

This is for the QT, not the main tank

1. Size of tank?
2 gallons (small, i know, but its this or be picked to death)

2. Water parameters 
a. Ammonia? }
b. Nitrite? } I only set it up today, so 0 atm
c. Nitrate? }
d. pH, KH and GH? 7.2ph
e. Test kit?Drop tester

3. Temperature? 24/25C

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)?
Freshwater

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?
Less then a day

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? A clump of Anacharis to keep ammonia in check
b. Sand, gravel, bare bottom? Sand
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? None

9. a. Filtration? A sponge filter
b. Heater? 25 watts

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? I don't have a light on it but it has light from the tank beside it and sunlight
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Yes and from 10am(ish) to whenever it sets. So nine hours??

11. a. Water change schedule? This is my plan
b. Volume of water changed? 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water 
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? I don't think i will do this everyday, more like every 5 days or so

12. Foods? Blood worms and flakes
How often are they fed? Twice a day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Fins look terrible and she seems stressed
b. Appearance of poop? I can never tell if they are pooping or not
c. Appearance of gills? Normal, I guess

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used? Yes, i am using melafix


Two of bettas have fin rot, and she is the worst of the two. I have put her in a 2 gallon QT and i am using melafix to treat her. Is there any thing (besides marycyn (sp?) that I could use?? I would use it but i cant afford it  I don't care if it kills the Anacharis, its just clippings i didn't want. Would AQ salt help her?? She is eating, so that's good.

-Cass


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Mr.Pet's

Which of these would be the most effective against fin rot?? These are the meds available although id don't think they have every single one. I was only looking for air stones today


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really think the best thing to do for finrot is frequent water changes, some aquarium salt and a little stresscoat. I'm currently treating a betta I got from Petsmart that had lost his fins from either a fight or finrot with clean water, aquarium salt and stresscoat and it's amazing how his fins have grown out.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Isnt stress coat just a water conditioner?? And would T.C. Tetracycline help??


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Went to the LFS and picked up Tetra Fungus guard, hopefully this works


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Have read that fin rot is a bacterial disease. It's very important to keep the water as clean as possible. Maybe do 50% water changes every other day. I did that with my betta and the recovery was amazingly fast. I did one dose of some very generic all purpose stuff that I had on hand. The aquarium salt that DQ mentioned would probably speed up the process. The very clean water is the most important ingredient. With that, the fish's natural disease fighting abilities will more than likely cure it. Best of luck.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

fish monger said:


> Have read that fin rot is a bacterial disease. It's very important to keep the water as clean as possible. Maybe do 50% water changes every other day. I did that with my betta and the recovery was amazingly fast. I did one dose of some very generic all purpose stuff that I had on hand. The aquarium salt that AQ mentioned would probably speed up the process. The very clean water is the most important ingredient. With that, the fish's natural disease fighting abilities will more than likely cure it. Best of luck.


I cleaned changed all the water today (minus that inch on the bottom you can never get out ). Do you know what med you used?? I'm using Fungus Guard by Tetra (which treats fungus and bacterial infection) and hoping it will work. Maracyn is too expensive >.<

Can you use AQ salt and the fungus guard together?? I wont have to use melafix anymore, so that's all good


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Pearl2011 said:


> I cleaned changed all the water today (minus that inch on the bottom you can never get out ). Do you know what med you used?? I'm using Fungus Guard by Tetra (which treats fungus and bacterial infection) and hoping it will work. Maracyn is too expensive >.<
> 
> Can you use AQ salt and the fungus guard together?? I wont have to use melafix anymore, so that's all good


I used Tetra Lifeguard. It's a very wide spectrum all purpose med. Supposedly, aquarium salt helps mostly with gill function...at least that's what the API aquarium salt carton says. So, I wonder how much impact it would have on a betta. Otherwise, the API salt container advises using it with your other medication.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Good news









This morning when i went to feed Hope, she swam up to me and almost made it to the top for food. So i just nudged her with the net a bit and she ate. Lately I've used the net to help her up and get her moving. Her fins still look awful but its an improvement









Yay im so happy


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

finrot is a bacterial infection, a multi symptom med (chemical) isnt what i woudl use. i would clean the water to the point i would be comfortable drinkign it and keep it that clean ALWAYS. stay away from maracn 1 and 2 unless its a absolute last resort. if you treat with the wrong marcyn the bacterial you are tring to treat is either type 1 or type 2, only way to know is through labrotory testing. but if you treat with the wrong marcyn the bacteria will become immune to aqll anti bacterials. 

i have used water changes alone that have cured finrot, i have used melafix to cure it works best imo but never ever saw a need to use salt unless a illness is severe or ich related. melafix is natrually derived from tea tree "the active ingredent) this is why it smells the way it does, so i think its way better then a chemical.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Isn't there something about using Melafix, Bettafix type treatments that can affect a Betta. Something about the way they breathe and it being "sticky" or something. Can anyone elaborate on that?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Jackiebabie - I've heard that too. I know this sounds bad, but I'm not entirely sure if i believe it or not. It affects there labyrinth organ. The only I'm not entirely sure if it is true or not is because HOW would they prove that. 
Oh well, I know have better meds so i don't need to use it on them anymore.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I had to euthanize both of them yester day  RIP Hope and Dawn


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. You put plenty of effort into curing them. Sometimes it's just beyond our control.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

At least I know for next what to try to do.  And ti forced me to get better quality meds, so some good did come out of it.


----------

